# Critique a Scape



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks good to me!

what kind of rocks are those?
Drew


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks nice.

The three leaning rocks on the left side might remain in position longer if the flat rock you're bracing them with has a side touching the glass. That would stop it from sliding away from the leaning rocks over time. 

Alternately, a small flat rock between the glass and the bracing rock to fill the gap (and avoid a point being pushed against the glass) would hold the structure without having to move the group over to the right.


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> Looks good to me!
> 
> what kind of rocks are those?
> Drew


Thank you Boxxer. I believe they are slate but don't know for sure. They were picked up at a used equipment store nearby...sweet find!



RickRS said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> The three leaning rocks on the left side might remain in position longer if the flat rock you're bracing them with has a side touching the glass. That would stop it from sliding away from the leaning rocks over time.
> 
> Alternately, a small flat rock between the glass and the bracing rock to fill the gap (and avoid a point being pushed against the glass) would hold the structure without having to move the group over to the right.


Thank you, Rick. I was planning on siliconing them together which would take care of any movement...I think. Would that be the best option, in your opinion? Any drawbacks to that?


----------



## Zlookup (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice rocks. Only thing I would say against it is that the sides of a lot of them are unnatrually smooth and flat looking. If you could rough it up slightly, it might look nicer. Otherwise, I'm digging the placement and look overall.


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

Zlookup said:


> Nice rocks. Only thing I would say against it is that the sides of a lot of them are unnatrually smooth and flat looking. If you could rough it up slightly, it might look nicer. Otherwise, I'm digging the placement and look overall.


Good observation, Zlookup. I'll research ways to address that, unless you have a suggestion. Thanks!


----------



## Zlookup (Mar 3, 2013)

MikeyMizz said:


> Good observation, Zlookup. I'll research ways to address that, unless you have a suggestion. Thanks!


I use a mallet to break up my larger rocks into smaller ones and then use a piece of the rocks itself to chisel away at them a bit to reduce sharp ages and just fine tune in general. Some rocks take better to this than others. The ones you have may be prone to shattering so I'd exercise a lot of caution with safety gear where appropriate if you do try it. Good luck.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Interesting stones, I think you're on the right track.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

i like it


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

Zlookup said:


> I use a mallet to break up my larger rocks into smaller ones and then use a piece of the rocks itself to chisel away at them a bit to reduce sharp ages and just fine tune in general. Some rocks take better to this than others. The ones you have may be prone to shattering so I'd exercise a lot of caution with safety gear where appropriate if you do try it. Good luck.


I have a feeling you're right about the shattering potential. They may take to some light work with a chisel... Thanks, Zlookup.


----------



## Zlookup (Mar 3, 2013)

No point in ruining a good chisel  I'd just use another hard rock and gently tap it against the sharper corners of those rocks to make it less pronounced and to have the outcome be a bit more random. Should be able to gauge fairly quickly how hard of a 'tap' you'll need to give it. So long as the edges aren't so uniform, I think the flatness of the side will be less noticeable. Can always try on one of the smaller pieces and see how it goes.


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

Zlookup said:


> No point in ruining a good chisel  I'd just use another hard rock and gently tap it against the sharper corners of those rocks to make it less pronounced and to have the outcome be a bit more random. Should be able to gauge fairly quickly how hard of a 'tap' you'll need to give it. So long as the edges aren't so uniform, I think the flatness of the side will be less noticeable. Can always try on one of the smaller pieces and see how it goes.


If the rocks are slate (and if not they look similar) then hitting them with anything probably won't rough them up. It will more likely split them into more flat pieces with edges the same as they have now. That is what has happened to get them of the size they are now. Unfortunately that is nature if rocks like this.

However, I don't think they look unnatural at all. I have rocks that look like that naturally where I live. I think they have enough character to use them as they are. Sure they might look better if they were rougher, but I doubt you will be able to do it.

As far as the layout goes. I like parts of it. Actually I like the whole thing but I'd try moving it. I would swap the two groups of rocks though. Exactly how they are just the right group on the left and the left group on the right. I think that would add a lot more drama. If you can though try and keep the 'gap' between them off center. 

It's personal preference and you will find tanks with the rock pointing both 'in' and 'out' but I prefer the rocks pointing in kind of like the tanks below.


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

xmas_one said:


> Interesting stones, I think you're on the right track.





thelub said:


> i like it


Thank you both; I appreciate the look.


----------



## Mty (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks nice, i like the layout, i don't think the stones look unnatural either


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

Zlookup said:


> No point in ruining a good chisel  I'd just use another hard rock and gently tap it against the sharper corners of those rocks to make it less pronounced and to have the outcome be a bit more random. Should be able to gauge fairly quickly how hard of a 'tap' you'll need to give it. So long as the edges aren't so uniform, I think the flatness of the side will be less noticeable. Can always try on one of the smaller pieces and see how it goes.


I think I will try a few gentle taps along the straight edges. The rocks aren't all that bad, I don't think, but they could be better! Thanks for the heads up with the chisel, Zlookup!



Farmer said:


> If the rocks are slate (and if not they look similar) then hitting them with anything probably won't rough them up. It will more likely split them into more flat pieces with edges the same as they have now. That is what has happened to get them of the size they are now. Unfortunately that is nature if rocks like this.
> 
> However, I don't think they look unnatural at all. I have rocks that look like that naturally where I live. I think they have enough character to use them as they are. Sure they might look better if they were rougher, but I doubt you will be able to do it.
> 
> ...


Farmer, thanks for the suggestion! I appreciate some criticism and insight into possibilities. I'll give it a go. However, one thing that I really like with the way they are is the gap between the two structures is reminiscent of a canyon. I was thinking about running some white or beige sand through that area in the midst of a black ADA AS substrate. If I flip the structures, I either lose that, or need to restructure to gain it back.


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

MikeyMizz said:


> Farmer, thanks for the suggestion! I appreciate some criticism and insight into possibilities. I'll give it a go. However, one thing that I really like with the way they are is the gap between the two structures is reminiscent of a canyon. I was thinking about running some white or beige sand through that area in the midst of a black ADA AS substrate. If I flip the structures, I either lose that, or need to restructure to gain it back.


Ultimately it's up to you but I don't think what I'm suggesting will rule out that idea you have. I also imagined a 'path' or 'gap' between the two. It will just mean it's a more interesting canyon IMO.

Linds


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

Mty said:


> Looks nice, i like the layout, i don't think the stones look unnatural either


Thanks for the input, Mty!


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

*Option Two*

Ok, so I tried to rough the edges a bit, but the rocks just crack. I'm happy with the way they are.

Here is option 2 for a scape. Tell me what your thoughts are! Thank you!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I like the 1st one better; it's more unique.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Axelrodi202 said:


> I like the 1st one better; it's more unique.


+1, 1st setup has a more natural panoramic landscape


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

Axelrodi202 said:


> I like the 1st one better; it's more unique.





AirstoND said:


> +1, 1st setup has a more natural panoramic landscape


Hey, thanks for the input! I can see what y'all are sayin'. I'm wondering if a combination of the best elements of both would be a better option...or can is option 1 as good as it gets?


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

MikeyMizz said:


> Hey, thanks for the input! I can see what y'all are sayin'. I'm wondering if a combination of the best elements of both would be a better option...or can is option 1 as good as it gets?


I like the left of option 2 but the RHS just doesn't fit with the LHS. I think that's your problem. This is probably because in nature rocks like this are all on the same angle unless hey have broken off the main formation. 

Once you get some substrate in there it will be better because you can raise the formations and work your way down to the front of the tank. Also at the moment you are having to use the rock to hold each other in place. When you get substrate in then you will be able to have better control over how you want them to sit. For instance you don't have to have them touching each other and can have gaps and cracks. 

One trick I have be taught when you have a path or similar leading off into the background it always looks better if it disappears before it reaches the glass. For instance it might go out of view behind a rock or such. This creates the illusion of more depth. Have a look at some tanks with paths and you'll see what I mean.

If you aren't totally happy when you look at option one (or two) then it's not as good as it gets. If you like elements of both then try it out. 

Lindsay


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

Stand is in place. Tank is set. Equipment at the ready.

Aquasoil is in.

Hardscape is slightly different, but worked from the first set up. What do you think? Is is better than the first? Would you make changes?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Marvelous (Mar 25, 2013)

it looks cool. You're giving me ideas now :wink:


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

MikeyMizz said:


> Stand is in place. Tank is set. Equipment at the ready.
> 
> Aquasoil is in.
> 
> ...


Great! it looks so much better now you have substrate to work with. 

First of all I like it how it is. But I will make suggestions of how I think you can do better.

At least I think you could do these things.

1)put the RHS rocks on more of a lean. This will both bring the largest pointy rock onto the third line but I think they would just look better. Either that or have none of them on and angle. 

2)put the large rock second from the left on more of an angle to match the right. Stand the left most rock up too the same angle. The reason being the two groups are clashing rather than harmonising as they are. The small group of rocks at the right front is great and is a scape of it's own. I like that a lot. 

3) add a bit more substrate at the back, or put some gravel under it if you don't want or have more aquasoil.

I have digitally messed around with the scape and done some swapping. obviously I can only do so much and it is not the same as I can do in my head but I'll show you anyway...

View attachment 112930


Ok, so with this one try and ignor that the rocks are not in perspective and such. but here I have moved the right rocks further to the right so the largest rock is 1/3 the distance from the right side of the tank. I think no matter what you do you should do this. You want to try and avoid your 'stream' being in the center of the tank. I also added a couple of rocks but I can't get them to look like I want (on an angle like the rest).


View attachment 112938


this one I was trying to swap the arrangement but couldn't get it to look right, I just posted it anyway.

Anyway, whatever you do it should look good. 

Lindsay


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

Farmer said:


> Great! it looks so much better now you have substrate to work with.
> 
> First of all I like it how it is. But I will make suggestions of how I think you can do better.
> 
> ...


Thank you! So helpful. I'm going to tinker with these ideas. I did line up the top peak with the golden ratio...measured it and everything (it may even be an inch or so to the right of my mark). I'm wondering if it isn't coming out on the picture due to two dimensional perspective.

P.S. I'd love to check your attachments, but they're not letting me! Says:
"Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

I've made some minor adjustments to the stones, added some more aquasoil, sloped it more up the stones, and experimented with some ideas with the pool filter sand via paint. 

Votes? Or other ideas?


----------



## Rcguerra (Nov 28, 2012)

As the tank develops, keeping the white sand white becomes a challenge. I would recomend the option with the smallest volume of filter sand. On top of that, having a physical barrier (plastic or rocks) might be a good initial investment that will reduce frustrations in the future.


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

MikeyMizz said:


> Thank you! So helpful. I'm going to tinker with these ideas. I did line up the top peak with the golden ratio...measured it and everything (it may even be an inch or so to the right of my mark). I'm wondering if it isn't coming out on the picture due to two dimensional perspective.


That's fine. I was using 1/3rds not the golden ratio (which is slightly different). Also you are right and the 3D version is hard to see in 2D.



> P.S. I'd love to check your attachments, but they're not letting me! Says:
> "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


Oh. let's see if I can fix it. Like I said though, they aren't as good as I pictured.



















Lindsay


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

MikeyMizz said:


> I've made some minor adjustments to the stones, added some more aquasoil, sloped it more up the stones, and experimented with some ideas with the pool filter sand via paint.
> 
> Votes? Or other ideas?


The adjustments you made in the left are great. The lower profile on the left gives a better balance to the height of the RHS. 

As far as your white sand. I like the canyon/stream but I also like the first pic with no stream. I agree with Rcguerra. So perhaps you can try just contrasting the aquasoil with a gravel of some type with a few larger rock fragments. Much lower maintenance. 

TBH I rarely like white sand. So I am biased. However one tank I love has only white sand, or pale sand.










You could get something going like this...

http://www.mikeedmondson.com.au/images/gallery_images_1/lake_c_mt_kos.jpg

or this...

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...hL4S9mIhld1MiYphjCXA_TTr7Cw-8c6JhcsuFbQAERAKQ

Both are lakes in Mt Kosciuszko National park (Australia). They show what I mean by the gravel with larger rock fragments to represent the boulders in the pictures.

So I like images one and two of yours.

I like this scape 

Linds


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

Farmer said:


> That's fine. I was using 1/3rds not the golden ratio (which is slightly different). Also you are right and the 3D version is hard to see in 2D.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your ideas. I'm going to mess with it a bit more before deciding. Thanks for the effort! Awesome!


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

Rcguerra said:


> As the tank develops, keeping the white sand white becomes a challenge. I would recomend the option with the smallest volume of filter sand. On top of that, having a physical barrier (plastic or rocks) might be a good initial investment that will reduce frustrations in the future.


Agreed. If I use the sand, I'll go with a small path! Thank you!


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

Farmer said:


> The adjustments you made in the left are great. The lower profile on the left gives a better balance to the height of the RHS.
> 
> As far as your white sand. I like the canyon/stream but I also like the first pic with no stream. I agree with Rcguerra. So perhaps you can try just contrasting the aquasoil with a gravel of some type with a few larger rock fragments. Much lower maintenance.
> 
> ...


sooooo many options...i think i'm going to die  Linds, you've been awesome. thank you!


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

MikeyMizz said:


> sooooo many options...i think i'm going to die  Linds, you've been awesome. thank you!


Ha ha! I went through the exact same thing not long ago when I scaped my 2 tanks. I'm just deciding on plants etc now. I have the advantage of not being able to go out and get plants etc. I have to wait because I live 5h from any decent aquarium shop.

What I found was to just decide on something you like and just have a go. You will never get it perfect. But I do try and get it as good as I can. 

Linds


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

This has interesting potential... I like the stones on the left side of the path, but the large stones on the right don't seem to balance with the other side. Could you use the large stones on the right side of the path in a similar similar configuration to resemble the angle and composition of the small trio of stones in the far right corner? Then add two flat stones laying to either side, to bring in cohesion with the left side. 

Maybe push back the left side a bit and move over everything to the right, to give more of the 1:3 ratio... might look something like this:










Good luck! :smile:


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I like the 1st pic in your most recent post. You could use plants to help make the stones appear to 'mesh'. I think with the scape ideas you have in mind effective plant use will be very important.


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

*Plants*

Some changes have been made in my plan. Now, I'm pretty much committed to the path I've chosen. Here's the update:

1) The white sand path was eighty-sixed. I bought some small light colored stones of varying sizes to make a path instead.

2) I bought some plexiglass to cut up that should help keep the substrate slope.

3) I found a pack of 4 stainless steel tweezers of varying kinds in the jeweler section of Hobby Lobby for $7. Hopefully, they work out.

3) Plants have been ordered. Since I have no experience in buying nor planting, I have no idea what to expect. I want to plant heavily initially to help stabilize the tank. This is what is coming:

30-Marsilea minuta
1-glosso 2x2
4-Helanthium tenellum 
6-Rotala Indica Rotundrafolia 
3-HYDROCOTYLE VERTICILLATA
3-LUDWIGIA REPENS X L. ARCUATA 1$each 
2-CYPERUS HELFERI 
5-Alternanthera reineckii 'rosaefolia' 1.50
5-Lysimachia Nummularia 'Aurea' (Golden creeping jenny)
14-Vallisneria Americana Gigantea (jungle vals)
3-Cryptocoryne x willisii (C. lucens)
1 Golfball - Fissiden 
1 Golfball - Mini X-mas Moss

I'm attaching my layout...it's partly simply to help me figure out quantities, but I think it will prove to help me in planting as well. If you have a chance, check it out and let me know your thoughts! That'd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

I do not know the dimensions of a 40B, but I think you are going to have many more plants than you need. The 30 marsilea will almost certainly be two or three times too much, if you plan to do any spreading out of each basket. Same with your val. I find that rocks take up lots of real estate in the tank and you will find plants go pretty far, especially if you are willing to spread things out a bit. You do not want all the stem plants planted in bunches; plant individual stems. This consumes space.


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh really?! Wow. Well, my tank is 36"x18". I guess I'll try to fit as much as I can and then give/sell the rest! 


Thanks for the feedback, Tom!




tomfromstlouis said:


> I do not know the dimensions of a 40B, but I think you are going to have many more plants than you need. The 30 marsilea will almost certainly be two or three times too much, if you plan to do any spreading out of each basket. Same with your val. I find that rocks take up lots of real estate in the tank and you will find plants go pretty far, especially if you are willing to spread things out a bit. You do not want all the stem plants planted in bunches; plant individual stems. This consumes space.


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

Added the path


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

MikeyMizz said:


> Added the path


Not that I know anything much about specific plants but the layout looks good. 

I think perhaps the stones in the path could be better. I think it's ok, but I would change a few things. I'd make the most of the rocks smaller and only leave a scattering of larger ones. Also perhaps some pieces of the rock you have used in the rest amongst it.

I'd also make it a little less 'smooth' 

I think it will look amazing

Lindsay


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

I think you are probably right in you suggestions, Lindsay. Thanks for your input... Much appreciated. It looks like at least some of the plants will arrive tomorrow, so I'll mess around with it today. I don't have any more slate, but maybe if I add a good amount if the smaller pebbles that look somewhat similar, it would have the same effect... 




Farmer said:


> Not that I know anything much about specific plants but the layout looks good.
> 
> I think perhaps the stones in the path could be better. I think it's ok, but I would change a few things. I'd make the most of the rocks smaller and only leave a scattering of larger ones. Also perhaps some pieces of the rock you have used in the rest amongst it.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

MikeyMizz said:


> Oh really?! Wow. Well, my tank is 36"x18". I guess I'll try to fit as much as I can and then give/sell the rest!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, Tom!


BZZZZT! Wrong answer!

If you find yourself with too many plants the correct answer is more tanks. Your inexperience is showing! :smile:


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

My girlfriend won't allow it...and as much as I love aquariums, I love her more! 



tomfromstlouis said:


> BZZZZT! Wrong answer!
> 
> If you find yourself with too many plants the correct answer is more tanks. Your inexperience is showing! :smile:


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

MikeyMizz said:


> I think you are probably right in you suggestions, Lindsay. Thanks for your input... Much appreciated. It looks like at least some of the plants will arrive tomorrow, so I'll mess around with it today. I don't have any more slate, but maybe if I add a good amount if the smaller pebbles that look somewhat similar, it would have the same effect...


Probably will do. they are a very similar colour by the looks of it. That is one good reason to always have more rocks than you will need. But I'm aware that's not always possible. playing around with your path is at least not too difficult with a filled or partially filled tank so if your plants do come it won't be the end of the world. 

Lindsay


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

Here's a pic after the first shipment of plants came in...planting was stressful part of the time, peaceful at others I'm trying to get good levels of KH and GH right now. Ammonia levels would kill a fish if it got within a mile of my tank...I'll probably be doing a huge water change tomorrow. There are three LUDWIGIA REPENS X L. ARCUATA behind the big stones that I hope will grow and peak over, and the gentleman that I bought this shipment from through in some hygro bold as a gift that I planted on the left side. Also, I ended up buying some more h. tellenum from a store near by. Here's what's in so far:

30-Marsilea minuta
glosso 2x2
4-Helanthium tenellum
6-Rotala Indica Rotundrafolia
3-HYDROCOTYLE VERTICILLATA
3-LUDWIGIA REPENS X L. ARCUATA
2-CYPERUS HELFERI
5-Alternanthera reineckii 'rosaefolia'


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

MikeyMizz said:


> Here's a pic after the first shipment of plants came in...planting was stressful part of the time, peaceful at others I'm trying to get good levels of KH and GH right now.


When I set my tank up it was going through that much KH powder it wasn't funny. eventually it settled down. That was before I even planted it or had any stock in it. So don't worry too much. GH shouldn't be too hard though if you have soft water, but maybe you don't.



> Ammonia levels would kill a fish if it got within a mile of my tank...I'll probably be doing a huge water change tomorrow.


Since there are no fish is ammonia so bad? Plants prefer it over NO3 (nitrate) as a N source. But i'm not sure what level is too high for plants. High ammonia is the best thing for cycling too. What levels are we taking here?



> There are three LUDWIGIA REPENS X L. ARCUATA behind the big stones that I hope will grow and peak over, and the gentleman that I bought this shipment from through in some hygro bold as a gift that I planted on the left side. Also, I ended up buying some more h. tellenum from a store near by. Here's what's in so far:
> 
> 30-Marsilea minuta
> glosso 2x2
> ...


Ok, my impression is that there are some problems with your plants in terms of look. Obviously when it grows in it will change, but I feel you have lost the scale you had with just your hardscape. Mainly due to the few large leafed plants you have. eg the long grass looking one and the red one on the right. 

Other than that I think it look good. Can't wait for it to grow.

Lindsay


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

The long grass seems out of place. But if you like it that is all that matters. I expected I guess to see the much more likely mostly carpet look. Which frankly is getting overdone but always looks amazing. So kudos to you if you are breaking the mold.

Was anyone else feeling Superman's Fortress of Solitude in the pics organizing how these rocks would go? LOL.


----------



## LeoCordero (Apr 15, 2013)

I like the path of rocks!


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

So, the ammonia has reached 4 or a little more before a water change. Toxic for fish obviously, but I think it's fine for the plants. 

I had a white cloudiness that developed a day or two ago. I think it was a bacterial bloom. When I read up on it, I discovered that it's normal when cycling a tank. It's nearly gone now. 

However, the BBA is having it's way. Reading up on that hasn't given me any warm fuzzes! 

As far as the plants go, I decided to go with plants that demanded little as far as CO2 and light. I was mindful of the leaf size. However, I recognized that a low-tech setup really limits options. I wanted some color and some variation of leaf shape to keep things interesting. Combine those desires with my inexperience, not knowing their size and shape from handling them but only reading, and this is whacha get.

In the end, I'm happy with the result thus far, considering my limitations. I expect some plants won't make it, and as time goes by, I'll become more familiar with things. So, patiently I wait to see the evolution of the scape from season to season.



Farmer said:


> When I set my tank up it was going through that much KH powder it wasn't funny. eventually it settled down. That was before I even planted it or had any stock in it. So don't worry too much. GH shouldn't be too hard though if you have soft water, but maybe you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

YEAHSUPERMAN! 

The long grass was quite a surprise to me when it came. I thought is was going to look more like the jungle val that just came (and I thought the jungle val would be more like the other)...Anyway, I threw it in as is and kind of like it. The tank seems to be taking on its own personality...which isn't all that bad. 

Of course, my eye has been drawn to the carpet look, and my desire was to recreate it. However, I'm pretty committed to the low-tech world where such things are hard to come by. I am trying to bring some of that goodness through though with the marsilea minuata, glosso, and h. tenellem. It will take some time for those to fill in though...if they make it.



DefStatic said:


> The long grass seems out of place. But if you like it that is all that matters. I expected I guess to see the much more likely mostly carpet look. Which frankly is getting overdone but always looks amazing. So kudos to you if you are breaking the mold.
> 
> Was anyone else feeling Superman's Fortress of Solitude in the pics organizing how these rocks would go? LOL.


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks! Though I can't take credit for it really...it was another planted tanker's idea: Farmer



LeoCordero said:


> I like the path of rocks!


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

MikeyMizz said:


> So, the ammonia has reached 4 or a little more before a water change. Toxic for fish obviously, but I think it's fine for the plants.


I know ADA aquasoil recommends that you change water often but it produces a lot of ammonia. Here is a link I found but I don't have time to red it now, looks interesting tough. I may have been wrong about ammonia and plants. You will have to decide yourself. But I do know that high levels of ammonia is good fro starting your cycle. 



> However, the BBA is having it's way. Reading up on that hasn't given me any warm fuzzes!


I'm not an expert in this but your problem will either be too much light or not enough CO2. Have a look at the Barr Report. It's a great website. All the threads I have looked at with people having algae issues were solved with increasing CO2 or decreasing light. Since you have no CO2 injection then you will probably have to adjust your light. As always prevention is better than cure.



> As far as the plants go, I decided to go with plants that demanded little as far as CO2 and light. I was mindful of the leaf size. However, I recognized that a low-tech setup really limits options. I wanted some color and some variation of leaf shape to keep things interesting. Combine those desires with my inexperience, not knowing their size and shape from handling them but only reading, and this is whacha get.


It will be fine I'm sure. Just wan't what I was expecting. Hindsight is a great thing. I would have just advised using larger rocks and tried to steer you away from the canyon look. but you can always tweak it and replace things if they are not what you like. 



> In the end, I'm happy with the result thus far, considering my limitations. I expect some plants won't make it, and as time goes by, I'll become more familiar with things. So, patiently I wait to see the evolution of the scape from season to season.


Great!

Lindsay


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

MikeyMizz said:


> Thanks! Though I can't take credit for it really...it was another planted tanker's idea: Farmer


You can take credit mate. You did it. Advice is one thing but doing it is another. 

Lindsay


----------



## MikeyMizz (Feb 28, 2013)

I wanted to add an updated picture of the scape...


----------

